# Schwinn Cutter Vs Madison



## gtbassett (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello, I'm quite new to roadbiking and I'm looking for a cheap, single speed bike to commute on. I was looking at the Schwinn Cutter with it's 300 dollar price tag it seems like a good idea. I was just wondering, is it worth it for my first bike? I'm just looking for something simple to get from one place to another, nothing fancy, just commuting. Would the madison be a better bet for me, I know I can get the 2008 madison for about 150 more than the cutter, is it worth the upgrade. Also are there any other low cost single speed bikes that you guys would reccomend?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You might want to try this question over in the fixed gear/single speed forum..I can tell you the Cutter is new so it's unlikely that anyone has first hand experience with it..From the specs, it looks like a nice bike for the price


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

I would get Cutter over Madison, because its reasonable price! it is great for commute, =o)


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

A new vs new argument the cutter is cheap and works well enough. However the Madison seems to last better and be treated over all better by its owners so you can often find used Madisons around on auctions and various sites for good prices. I got a Madison for 280 off ebay and had a bunch of upgraded components and looks near new. However I don't know that the price difference is worth it if you are only considering new bikes.


----------

